

New features for China in OSX Mavericks - hoverkraft
http://imgur.com/MSmBa3T

======
duskwuff
This is, of course, fake. Real page is:

[http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-
new/features.html#china](http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-
new/features.html#china)

------
princeverma
Seriously Apple ? Backdoors ?

It is really a sad state of world.

